# Norwegian: kom eller har kome + bli sant (nynorsk)



## perevoditel

Heisann! Jeg skal skrive et dikt på nynorsk, men vet ikke om jeg skal bruke preteritum eller perfektum. Diktet handler om en gutts drøm å bli sjømann. Til nå skrev jeg:

Kvar morgon kom eg hit
Og såg på kvite seiler langt herifrå

[...]

No blei drømmen sant
No held eg styret
osv.

Jeg bare lurer på om jeg skal bruke *kom eg hit* eller *har eg kome hit*.
Også, finnes det et ord for "bli sant"? Noe som svensk "besanna"?

På forhånd takk

Mikael


----------



## myšlenka

Hei,
er gutten fortsatt gutt eller er han voksen nå? Hvis han fortsatt er gutt, så bruker du perfektum: Kvar morgon har eg kome hit og sett på kvite seil....
Om han er voksen, så bruker du preteritum.

google translate sier at svensk "besanna" kan oversettes med "bli virkelighet" eller "gå i oppfyllelse" så på nynorsk blir det kanskje "bli/verte røyndom" og "gå i oppfylling"
Eller noe sånt


----------



## perevoditel

Nei, han er ikke gutten noe mer. Og takk for svaret, men hva er det som virker mer norsk?


----------



## myšlenka

Mer norsk? Tenker du på "bli virkelighet" og "gå i oppfyllelse"?


----------



## mosletha

For «å bli sant» ville eg brukt «å sannast». Nynorsk har ein lei tendens til å unngå passivformer, men somme fåe er gjengse. «Å sannast» er ikkje eitt av desse, men har ei bøying som dette: 

å sannast - sannast - sannast - har sannast 

Det eg ser føre meg: 


> Kvar morgon kjem/kom eg hit
> Og ser/såg på kvite segl langt herifrå
> 
> [...]
> 
> No har draumen sannast
> No held eg styret



Eg trur det i alle fall ikkje er rett med perfektum nett her.


----------



## perevoditel

@myšlenka - ja, det mente jeg
@mosletha - det skulle være 'såg', glemte å rette det. Og takk for dette verbet, akkurat det trengte jeg
Takk for svarene fra begge dere


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nå må jeg si at jeg er overrasket øvet bruken av perfektum her. Er bruken av perfektum så forskjellig fra bokmål? Iflg det jeg ble opplært så burde man bruke enten preteritum eller presens etter " hver morgen".


----------



## myšlenka

Jeg har aldri hørt om at det er forskjell mellom bokmål og nynorsk når det gjelde bruken av preteritum og perfektum. De to verbtidene har forskjellige betydninger og det er det som avgjør hva du skal bruke og hvorvidt de klinger godt med ulike tidsadverbialer.

Preteritum betegner en avsluttet handling i fortid.
Perfektum betegner også fortid, men har en mye sterkere tilknytning til nåtiden på en eller annen måte.

- Uttrykk som "i fjor" passer dårlig med perfektum fordi "i fjor" definerer en periode som ikke er tilknyttet nåtiden.
- "Hver morgen" har ikke en betydning som gjør at vi må begrense det til presens eller preteritum.


----------



## perevoditel

Mener du at man kan si f.eks. "Jeg har kommet hit hver helg i 3 år nå" på samme måten som "Jeg har bodd her i 3 år"?


----------



## myšlenka

@perevoditel,
ja


----------

